# 5 y/o Female GSD Pittsburgh



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Star - Animal Rescue League Shelter & Wildlife Center

I saw this dog today when I was dropping off some things at the shelter. She stayed on her bed and watched me. She looks very sad, stressed, and forlorn, her family abandoned her because they were "moving" and she has a pretty severe skin condition that the shelter staff said they thought might be a food allergy. 

She looks like she really needs some help! They are looking for a home with GSD experience. Thought I'd put the word out.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope they find her an awesome home.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a way to help Star. Donations so she can see a vet. I cant take her but I would contribute to her. Sending prayers for her to find a home or a rescue.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

She is gorgeous... hope she finds her forever home. <3


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

> Is there a way to help Star. Donations so she can see a vet. I cant take her but I would contribute to her. Sending prayers for her to find a home or a rescue.


 @Daisy&Lucky's Mom I am sure you could call the Animal Rescue League Shelter and Wildlife Center - they were very friendly and helpful when I asked about her. They might accept a donation to be used specifically for any vet bills she might have, I'm not sure what their policy is. I know she is being treated for it currently, but I'm not sure what her treatment plan is. It could be that they are giving some kind of general treatment and haven't been able to take her to see a specialist. 

412-345-7300


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Liffey I will call tomorrow. Don't have my phone with me today.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

@Daisy&Lucky's Mom what did they say? I keep thinking about her!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Does the shelter work with rescues? There are several GSD rescues in the NE. Hopefully, they have been contacted.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I left a message today. Sorry lost track of this thread . Am waiting on a call back.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Got a callback. She had a possible adoptive family see her today. She was a little intense with their dog. The shelter accepted donation and were very willing to talk about Star. So here is bump for the Starry girl. The woman whose extension was 213 told me to call vback anytime to get updates.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

I found the staff to be very friendly and helpful as well! So glad you called. I hope it works out with that family.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Liffey said:


> I found the staff to be very friendly and helpful as well! So glad you called. I hope it works out with that family.


German Shepherds in Pittsburgh shelters rarely last more than a week. People are looking to adopt scarce other breeds of dogs.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

The site states she is unavailable. Hoping that means she is being adopted or picked up by a rescue


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*STAR was ADOPTED. She has left the shelter with a couple and she is an only dog.*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

They sent me a picture of her w/ her new family. Very nice. Will try to post it.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

So glad to hear this!!! Thank you!


----------

